# 100                                                      Turnips at 1k!? Thanks, Ally!



## KitaWarheit

Hey guys!! I just read an article where Ally Bank has their own ACNH island but are buying turnips for 1k a pop! Unfortunately, the buying part will end Oct. 27th (though they said you can visit the island via their DA until Nov. 7th iirc). They have certain windows they're open and sharing a Dodo Code, so watch for it here!

Hope this is useful! ^^


----------



## KattCrossing

That being said, it's going to be really difficult to get in with a queue size of only 30. They're hosting the queue on turnip.exchange
Best of luck to anyone that tries to join


----------



## Tutle

It's definitely going to fill up fast.


----------



## KitaWarheit

KattCrossing said:


> That being said, it's going to be really difficult to get in with a queue size of only 30. They're hosting the queue on turnip.exchange
> Best of luck to anyone that tries to join


I can imagine so... But I hope maybe someone that sees this post can get in ^^ then maybe I succeeded xD


----------



## Cpdlp92

Really hoping to be able to get in.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

I'm sort of confused about this. So, it's not the Nooks brothers that give you the bells, but rather there is a spot on the island you take bell bags from depending on how many turnips you have and the island host receives the turnips directly?


----------

